# The Girls Being Girls (* PICTURE HEAVY *)



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Not Sure Why, But I Like This Weird Picture.









Hitting The Skids.









Yes I Know I Have A Big Butt.









Pretty Head.



















Eye Reflection, J.R.'s Big Booty Can Be Seen.









Forlock Covered Eye.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

sage is to die for. can i steal her from you?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

We should all have a sage in our pasture. Then we wouldn't be jealous!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you. Nope no way, Sage is all mine. She is my baby and I loveeeeeeee her. She's my one horse that probably will never be able to be replaced. Thanks though lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice photo's! And Sage is just too gorgeous...and that "weird" photo that you like is really cool! It feels like it's sucking me in or something, and it hurts my eyes a little for some reason...haha.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

aww there soo happy!!

i love cissy


----------



## Shannon T (Oct 3, 2010)

Great pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Lol the picture is hard to focus on which is probably the eye strain. Cissy is doing good for 25. I can't complain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I love the head on pic of sage and her whiskers! it's just too cute...Correct me if I'm wrong, but is she a dun? I saw the line down her back, but she also looks like a roan? it's got me confused!


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


> Cissy is doing good for 25. I can't complain.


Wow! That's pretty old, and she does look really good. And when I took a closer look at her, her body shape kind of reminded me of my old girl, Stoeka! Plus Stoeka was also around your girl's age, just a year older. I added a pic of her below from a similar angle so you could see the similarities such as the big wither and big belly, etc. :grin:


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes Sage is a dun. She has a black base making her a grulla.

Yes they do look similar. Cissy didn't start showing her age until this past year. Stoeka is nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

She still looks really great. I wouldn't think she was a 25 year old....she looks younger. And thanks for the comment on Stoeka, but you should actually say "was" and not "is". :wink:


----------



## meemoicloee23 (Oct 2, 2010)

cutee


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Ahh past tense. That's no good. I don't like Cissy showing her age makes me feel bad. Can't believe so much time has gone by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

^^ Don't feel bad. She has made it this far, and I'm sure she would not go down without a fight! :wink: But seriously, she still looks really great, and I don't think you have anything to worry about. :smile:


----------

